# Heads Up on the M-Skin for the K3



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Of all the cases I have had for my K2, the M-Edge M-Skin has by far been the best. I'm so glad M-Edge is now making it for the K3. In case my K2 fails and I have to upgrade, it's nice to know my favorite case is available.

It's not really a "case", but rather a true "skin" that covers and protects every part of the Kindle without adding any weight or bulk. Surprisingly, it gives the keys a better feel which makes them easier to use. The silicone is soft and silky, and the back has gripper grooves that prevent slippage.

If the M-Skin works as well with the K3 as it does with the K2, you may want to check it out. Just a heads up for those who are still on the fence about what case to get.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-mskin.psp


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I just want to emphasize that I do not own a K3 or a K3 M-Skin, and I have not seen a K3  M-Skin.  My post was based entirely on my experience with the K2.


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

@fancynancy: Would you say that this offers enough protection for a Kindle when it is in a purse or bag? I like the idea of a silicone skin, but I'm wondering how it would handle any bumps while travelling.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

rittsi said:


> @fancynancy: Would you say that this offers enough protection for a Kindle when it is in a purse or bag? I like the idea of a silicone skin, but I'm wondering how it would handle any bumps while travelling.


Good question. The skin isn't cushioned like my Trip case or my Go case, but it is much more protective than those decal "skins". I find it fine for commuting to work every day in a tote bag. However, I have been looking for a purse with a separate compartment because I am concerned about something getting between the screen and the screen flap. It hasn't happened yet, but I still like the idea of a separate compartment.

As for traveling, depending upon where I was going and what I was doing, I would probably take my Trip case along. Either that or I would put the Kindle with the M-Skin on in a tech bag like one of the Borsa Bella ereader bags, just for another layer of protection. But keep in mind that I'm one of those overprotective Kindle owners who is still shocked when she sees someone reading a naked Kindle on a bus or train.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Good question. The skin isn't cushioned like my Trip case or my Go case, but it is much more protective than those decal "skins". I find it fine for commuting to work every day in a tote bag. However, I have been looking for a purse with a separate compartment because I am concerned about something getting between the screen and the screen flap. It hasn't happened yet, but I still like the idea of a separate compartment.
> 
> As for traveling, depending upon where I was going and what I was doing, I would probably take my Trip case along. Either that or I would put the Kindle with the M-Skin on in a tech bag like one of the Borsa Bella ereader bags, just for another layer of protection. But keep in mind that I'm one of those overprotective Kindle owners who is still shocked when she sees someone reading a naked Kindle on a bus or train.


I'm looking at the Trip case. I see you have both the Trip and Go cases. How do you like them. I like the Trip because of the strap to close it. The Go case I saw was really nice, but did not have a strap to keep it closed.

Carol


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Carol, I agree.  I prefer the Trip case because the strap holds it closed, and the strap is so easy to manipulate (as compared to, say, a zipper).  Also, the Trip is a bit lighter because it's made of canvas and my Go is made of leather.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Carol, I agree. I prefer the Trip case because the strap holds it closed, and the strap is so easy to manipulate (as compared to, say, a zipper). Also, the Trip is a bit lighter because it's made of canvas and my Go is made of leather.


Have you tried the M-edge Executive case? I was also looking at that one.

Carol


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

sadievan said:


> Have you tried the M-edge Executive case? I was also looking at that one.
> 
> Carol


It's a question of priorities. The number one main attraction of the Kindle for me was the weight. Now the K3 weighs a mere 8.5 ounces. I could not see adding a 7 ounce jacket to it. Even the Trip at 5 ounces is a bit much for me, which is why I use the M-Skin on a daily basis and save the Trip for travel. But that's my priority. If weight is not a priority for you, I agree the executive may be a great choice.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> It's a question of priorities. The number one main attraction of the Kindle for me was the weight. Now the K3 weighs a mere 8.5 ounces. I could not see adding a 7 ounce jacket to it. Even the Trip at 5 ounces is a bit much for me, which is why I use the M-Skin on a daily basis and save the Trip for travel. But that's my priority. If weight is not a priority for you, I agree the executive may be a great choice.


I actually ended up buying the Trip for exactly the reasons you state. I like the small profile. I also like the elastic strap closure.

Carol


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Good question. The skin isn't cushioned like my Trip case or my Go case, but it is much more protective than those decal "skins". I find it fine for commuting to work every day in a tote bag. However, I have been looking for a purse with a separate compartment because I am concerned about something getting between the screen and the screen flap. It hasn't happened yet, but I still like the idea of a separate compartment.
> 
> As for traveling, depending upon where I was going and what I was doing, I would probably take my Trip case along. Either that or I would put the Kindle with the M-Skin on in a tech bag like one of the Borsa Bella ereader bags, just for another layer of protection. But keep in mind that I'm one of those overprotective Kindle owners who is still shocked when she sees someone reading a naked Kindle on a bus or train.


It sounds quite interesting for me then,as the majority of my reading is done during my daily commute to/from work on the train. I have a tuff luv flip case and Borsa Bella ereader bag, but would like something lighter/smaller for the daily commute.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

The only issue I'm having with the M-Skin is that it tends to attract lint.  I've found the best way to deal with this is to wrap some masking tape around my fingers and press wherever I see bits of lint.  The tape takes off the lint very nicely, but I find I have to do it every few days.  I think it's worth it though for the way the keyboard feels and the featherweight quality.  It also feels good in my hands.


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the tip about the lint! 

I'm really leaning towards getting this, but before I make my final decision I was wondering whether this can be bought in stores? I'm planning a trip to NY in the spring and I'm considering waiting till then if I can avoid the shipping costs to Belgium. The last time I was in NY I came across M-Edge products in stores, but I don't remember seeing M-skin.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

rittsi said:


> Thanks for the tip about the lint!
> 
> I'm really leaning towards getting this, but before I make my final decision I was wondering whether this can be bought in stores? I'm planning a trip to NY in the spring and I'm considering waiting till then if I can avoid the shipping costs to Belgium. The last time I was in NY I came across M-Edge products in stores, but I don't remember seeing M-skin.


I live in NYC and I've never seen any kind of M-Edge product in a store. Interesting.


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> I live in NYC and I've never seen any kind of M-Edge product in a store. Interesting.


It was at the Best Buy in Midtown Manhatten. I never saw anything for the Kindle, but noticed a M-edge jacket for the Nook. I was kind of hoping that there would now be in store products for the Kindle.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

@rittsi and fancynancy

You can find select M-Edge products for Kindle 3 at Best Buy and Staples retail locations.


----------

